# Chatter not the tensioner



## kaintkwit (May 28, 2005)

So here is the story... I replaced my motor after my oil pump went out and the car ran to the point the turbo was squealing, then the guy who helped install the newer motor did not tighten my oil plug so I replaced that oil pump. But now I hear a loud chatter at top of the motor(Cams'?) and I dont seem to keep my oil pressure where it should be. Im wondering if the pump is not working right or what. 

I installed a oil pressure gauge off the sending unit so I could have some numbers my pressure is only 50 at warm up after that its barely 25psi and I cant hold any real boost.

Any ideas?


----------

